# Well We can rebuild it. We have the technoliogy



## BH5432 (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyway I was one of the users on FA. It was a really good site. How bout we remake it or something? I offer myself as a mod or admin if needed. I'm not greedy and I stay to the rules.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Right now everyone is more worried about fixing the coding's before they start on anything new.


----------



## BH5432 (Jul 26, 2005)

thats what I mean by rebuild it. Fix it make it better and then get it back up.


----------



## BH5432 (Jul 26, 2005)

thats what I mean by rebuild it. Fix it make it better and then get it back up.


----------



## BH5432 (Jul 26, 2005)

*anyway*

thats what I mean by rebuild it. Fix it make it better and then get it back up.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Or fix it, set it aside for the users to use, Create a new sheet for the new ideas, and when everything is on green, replace the old one with the new one. Makes things much easier.


----------

